# GM recalling 2014 trucks



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/10/aut...campaign=Feed:+rss/money_latest+(Latest+News)


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good on GM for recognizing a problem and fixing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

gallihersnow;1718110 said:


> Good on GM for recognizing a problem and fixing it.


In this case I don't think they have a choice..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

General Motors announced Friday that it's recalling some 370,000 trucks in North America because of a fire risk.

The affected models include 2014 Chevy Silverados and GMC Sierra full-size trucks. GM (GM, Fortune 500) said the vehicles had problems with their software that could lead to the overheating of exhaust components and cause fires.

GM said it had confirmed eight fires that have resulted from this issue so far, though no injuries.

"All occurred in areas with very cold weather," the automaker said.

Related: Tesla to upgrade overheating chargers

Drivers will be alerted about the problem by mail, and can take the affected vehicles to dealerships starting next week for free repairs.

In the meantime, GM urged owners of the trucks in question* "to avoid leaving their trucks to idle unattended." *

?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Cosmic Charlie;1718373 said:


> * "to avoid leaving their trucks to idle unattended." *
> 
> ?


My buddies ford expedition was recalled for something similar. Apparently, at some point in the past, Ford trucks used to catch fire from I believe an ignition switch issue ??? 
http://articles.baltimoresun.com/19...n-switches-switch-fires-million-ford-vehicles

They said that if you owned one of these particular year trucks that you should NOT park it in a garage, as it may burn the house down.

Not really surprising.... although unexpected at the least.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well aleast I know not to buy that 014 denilli hd I was looking at in the spring!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1718398 said:


> My buddies ford expedition was recalled for something similar. Apparently, at some point in the past, Ford trucks used to catch fire from I believe an ignition switch issue ???
> http://articles.baltimoresun.com/19...n-switches-switch-fires-million-ford-vehicles
> 
> They said that if you owned one of these particular year trucks that you should NOT park it in a garage, as it may burn the house down.
> ...


I think it was the cruise control.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

and now I seen they won truck of the year how did that happen


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

snowplowpro;1728758 said:


> and now I seen they won truck of the year how did that happen


They paid the most. Lol


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

gettem while there hot


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

GM has absolutely the worst track record of anything non-soviet when it comes to taking the steps needed to recall vehicles. This new 1.6 million cars recall over a faulty ignition switch (that they knew about since... 2004) is a perfect example.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

always been a chevy guy except for a 66 valiant and a 70 bobtail bronco
but am really considering a jeep. gm is really pissing me off with the quality and business practices...


----------

